
What I most appreciate in people, as an Engineering Manager - gustavorhm
https://medium.com/@gusmartins/what-i-most-appreciate-in-people-as-an-engineering-manager-36a5c98b0b1c
======
chrisbennet
"*I’m not advocating people should work overtime, I’m a strong believer of
working only office hours for being able to maintain a sustainable pace, but
if your product is on fire you should take your share of the responsibility
and stand with your team to help."

Sometimes these "on fire" situations are the result management under-staffing
on purpose.

Example: You have 4 people on your team. One leaves. The remaining 3 sacrifice
to cover the missing person. Management says to themselves "Hmm, we're still
getting the same results, lets not hire a replacement."

~~~
gustavorhm
You have good leadership, and bad leadership..... ;)

